# Where did you put your gauges?



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I just wanted to know where most of you guys put all of your gauges. I'm going to turbo my car and was about to order some guages and stuff right now. I just need some ideas... thanks


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

ive seen some good A pillar mounts, but if you want to be creative, make your own pillar mount, that will fit in the empty space beneath your radio... or maybe make a guage pod that attaches to the ceiling, right behind your visors or mount them backwards on the rear deck, so you can look in your rear view mirror to see them.. hehe


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

put them in the dash on the passanger side...custom, but not original. a-pillar, in your deck,(if u have no a/c)in your vents.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

The idea about attaching them to the ceiling sounds like it would come out looking nice. Is there anything sturdy enough up there to attach the gauges to?


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

the roof... or fiberglass a full roof bar, that will extend from a-pillar right to left..


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

wow, i never thought about that.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I was thinking of putting gauges in the box beneath the radio and i got the idea from a ractive advertisement in Import Tuner. If you look carefully, its the inside of a B14.


----------



## kaotekXe (Nov 14, 2002)

not the greatest idea but i put mine in the cup holders. just take off the metal rings bolt them up and cut off all the stuff under it to slide them in and out...


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

You have a pic kaotekxe? I dont understand what your trying to say...


----------



## ad_Adrian (Oct 23, 2003)

or put them above the dash board..........a mate of mine did that but here in australia its illegial but it looked cool.


----------

